# New Fishing Video



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 14, 2015)

Let me know what you guys think.

https://vimeo.com/135927907


----------



## Brine (Aug 17, 2015)

1. Great Vid
2. Hell To The No - I ain't doing it (skeered)
3. Ralph Stanley - Great choice in music

Is there much underwater video of this? Water looks a bit stained, but would be cool to see the bite 8)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 17, 2015)

Brine said:


> 1. Great Vid
> 2. Hell To The No - I ain't doing it (skeered)
> 3. Ralph Stanley - Great choice in music
> 
> Is there much underwater video of this? Water looks a bit stained, but would be cool to see the bite 8)



You like Ralph Stanley....did we just become best friends? Hahaha!

We've gotten one strike on cam. Next year I'm going to work on a POV of the hand. Two challenges: sediment gets stirred up and you have to have an underwater light source. 

You can see one strike the camera in this video:
https://vimeo.com/113664322


----------



## Brine (Aug 17, 2015)

Yep... Ralph is the Man. He's actually been touring here lately. I missed him about 3-4mos ago. :evil: 

Another great vid. I was hoping by watching the bite it would help my fears. I was wrong :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool Vids :beer:


----------



## evergreener (Sep 8, 2015)

That is Badass man! Wish I was still in Virginia!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Johnny (Sep 8, 2015)

.




> *RiverBotton says:
> Let me know what you guys think.*


 *W H YYYYYYYYY ???*

LOL I come from a part of the country where you _NEVER_ put your hand
into a hole !!! Doesn't matter if it is in the ground or under water. We just don't do it.
You have the very real possibility of grabbing a mean cotton mouth moccasin,
alligator or alligator snapping turtle . . . and probably soon, the infamous anaconda.
Neither of which will give up with a _FIGHT_.

But, anyway, for the sport, you guys do good. And, you have my respect.





.


----------

